# What did you get for Christmas ?.



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

Hope everyone is keeping well and enjoying the festive season.

So what did Santa bring your way?.

I got a TT t-shirt, a mr2 t-shirt, ferrari aftershave and an original Ford Puma brochure. 👍


----------



## Sydney Holmes (17 d ago)

My wife gave me my favorite perfume as well as a new laptop backpack.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Sydney Holmes said:


> Жена подарила мне мои любимые духи, а также новый рюкзак для ноутбука.


Hi, As this is a UK based forum & you can read English, why not post in English? . 
Hoggy.


----------



## Melodie1 (9 d ago)

Christmas eve = TT Quatro 1.8 225 Bam Nogalo blue....Something to keep me busy & skint apparently 🙃


----------

